# Supply caches



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

U know tho has been talked to death here and I one I could search for the other threads about it but I am on my device and can't do that. My question is on supply caches. Could I just glue end caps on PVC pipe and jam some ammo and MREs in there and be ok? Im looking for cheap and effective. Thanks!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Need more information*



PipLogan said:


> U know tho has been talked to death here and I one I could search for the other threads about it but I am on my device and can't do that. My question is on supply caches. Could I just glue end caps on PVC pipe and jam some ammo and MREs in there and be ok? Im looking for cheap and effective. Thanks!


The part that stuck in my head is


> and be ok.


 I am not sure what you mean by this. Are you asking if using a PVC pipe with end caps glued would work for protecting your ammo and MREs, or are you asking if you have this as your cache all will be fine and good, as in you are guaranteed to survive anything? I am thinking you are asking the first and if so, it all depends on how well you put it together, how you bury it, and where you bury it.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> The part that stuck in my head is I am not sure what you mean by this. Are you asking if using a PVC pipe with end caps glued would work for protecting your ammo and MREs, or are you asking if you have this as your cache all will be fine and good, as in you are guaranteed to survive anything? I am thinking you are asking the first and if so, it all depends on how well you put it together, how you bury it, and where you bury it.


Yeah sorry I have fat fingers and the attention span of a flea lol yeah I was wondering if that would keep those things dry, I know there may be condensation so would I packag the ammo in Mylar and seal it than place it in the PVC ?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

I would think if wrapped in plastic bag inside with a few oxygen absorbers would do. I have heard for long term storage, people put a light coat of gun lube or grease on your gun. If you do that you might think about sealing up some cleaning rags in your tube. When you put the caps on, glue both the inside of the cap and the outside of the tube for a good seal. Remember when you go to retrieve it, to have a saw or way to open it! P.S. not a good idea to bury it in a swampy area or possible flood zone and remember where the hell you buried it...


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks man! !


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

obviously the pvc pipe will seal out all elements(air, water dirt). Keep in mind to open that "cache" you would need a saw or hammer or big rock or something.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

hiwall said:


> obviously the pvc pipe will seal out all elements(air, water dirt). Keep in mind to open that "cache" you would need a saw or hammer or big rock or something.


Thanks, I think I will try it before I commit to buying a lot of them. Just seal em up with regular plumbers glue?


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> U know tho has been talked to death here and I one I could search for the other threads about it but I am on my device and can't do that. My question is on supply caches. Could I just glue end caps on PVC pipe and jam some ammo and MREs in there and be ok? Im looking for cheap and effective. Thanks!


Yes you could


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

TheLazyL said:


> Yes you could


Thanks Lazy !


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Consider a heavy duty 2-5 gallon pails as well. I have one buried in my backyard right now. It contains a knife, multi-tool, matches, glow sticks, 3 MRE's, water filter straw, collapsable water bottle and some other small items. Those items have been vacuum sealed by group, placed in a wet/dry bag and then put in the bucket. The lid was snapped on and seated with a rubber mallet. I dug a hole in an area between bushes where grass does not grow well (but weeds seem to do just fine) and buried it. This was back in August 2012. I am going to dig it up in August 2013 and see how everything is doing.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Consider a heavy duty 2-5 gallon pails as well. I have one buried in my backyard right now. It contains a knife, multi-tool, matches, glow sticks, 3 MRE's, water filter straw, collapsable water bottle and some other small items. Those items have been vacuum sealed by group, placed in a wet/dry bag and then put in the bucket. The lid was snapped on and seated with a rubber mallet. I dug a hole in an area between bushes where grass does not grow well (but weeds seem to do just fine) and buried it. This was back in August 2012. I am going to dig it up in August 2013 and see how everything is doing.


Hmmm just a regular bucket and lid from Home Depot ? I forgot about option. Will you let me know how everything fared?


----------



## Coastal (Jun 27, 2013)

Rather than glueing it shut so you need a saw to open it, you could put on a female thread adapter and screw in a plug. Or put a male adapter and screw on a cap. Put a touch of silicone on the threads and hand tighten it as tight as you can go. If you can't figure out how to open it with no tools in an emergency situation, I suggest that the contents in your tube might not save you anyways.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hmmm just a regular bucket and lid from Home Depot ? I forgot about option. Will you let me know how everything fared?


I think I got the bucket from the grocery store bakery. I was impressed with how thick it was and how very difficult it was to get the lid off. But yes, I would think any good bucket and lid would do. I will do post on the bucket when I pull it out.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Coastal said:


> Rather than glueing it shut so you need a saw to open it, you could put on a female thread adapter and screw in a plug. Or put a male adapter and screw on a cap. Put a touch of silicone on the threads and hand tighten it as tight as you can go. If you can't figure out how to open it with no tools in an emergency situation, I suggest that the contents in your tube might not save you anyways.



__________


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> I think I got the bucket from the grocery store bakery. I was impressed with how thick it was and how very difficult it was to get the lid off. But yes, I would think any good bucket and lid would do. I will do post on the bucket when I pull it out.


Interesting. Was it buried lid up or lid down?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The lid is up. I should also mention that this was a food buckets of some kind (dough or frosting I would guess) and had a rubber gasket in the lid. I used my vacuum sealer to seal up the contents, then put them into a dry bag, put that in the bucket, sealed the lid and set it in the hole. I covered it and set a rock on top of the dirt. I am going to see if I can find it with a metal detector before I dig it back up as well.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The lid is up. I should also mention that this was a food buckets of some kind (dough or frosting I would guess) and had a rubber gasket in the lid. I used my vacuum sealer to seal up the contents, then put them into a dry bag, put that in the bucket, sealed the lid and set it in the hole. I covered it and set a rock on top of the dirt. I am going to see if I can find it with a metal detector before I dig it back up as well.


Hot! I believe I'll give it a try!


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

In theory, a buried zip lock bag would work all by itself(though gophers could chew through it).


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

The pvc pipe that I buried has a cleanout fitting on it. I used pipe dope to seal the threads. I duct taped a wrench that is the right size to open the fitting to the side of the pipe. The wrench is also the key to finding my pipe with a metal detector, not that my metal detector will work after SHTF. But, I don't think I'll ever forget where it is anyway.

Interesting article about this in Backwoods Home magazine a couple of months ago. Guy went to dig his pipes up and knew where he buried them, but trees had changed, roots grabbed a hold of the pipe, and some other problems. Some of his pipes took quite a bit of hard work to dig up, and I think a hatchet was involved to cut tree roots.

Sorry, I can't find the story right now or I'd try my awesome computer skills and give you a link.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> The pvc pipe that I buried has a cleanout fitting on it. I used pipe dope to seal the threads. I duct taped a wrench that is the right size to open the fitting to the side of the pipe. The wrench is also the key to finding my pipe with a metal detector, not that my metal detector will work after SHTF. But, I don't think I'll ever forget where it is anyway.
> 
> Interesting article about this in Backwoods Home magazine a couple of months ago. Guy went to dig his pipes up and knew where he buried them, but trees had changed, roots grabbed a hold of the pipe, and some other problems. Some of his pipes took quite a bit of hard work to dig up, and I think a hatchet was involved to cut tree roots.
> 
> Sorry, I can't find the story right now or I'd try my awesome computer skills and give you a link.


Thanks for the info !


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

hiwall said:


> In theory, a buried zip lock bag would work all by itself(though gophers could chew through it).


Hmmm I think that I will settle for PVC or bucket.


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/wolfe140.html

The article is called "Hiding a gun the rules of three" by Claire Wolfe

It's a good read.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

jeff47041 said:


> www.backwoodshome.com/articles2/wolfe140.html
> 
> The article is called "Hiding a gun the rules of three" by Claire Wolfe
> 
> It's a good read.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Supply caches ???*

This are very well known two different things. Supply is to provided and Cache is to hide. My supplies are ready at hand easy to get put to used and barter with. My Cache is hidden and well protected from the elements and predators. Location is everything and we all know this, my house is in the city, good area ,no crime except that last week a group decided to dress like cops and rob this family; probably very aware of what was in the house, so for me I Cache(hide) my extra weapons, ammo, some money and original important papers(fire proof case).Living in the country or with plenty open space around you, you have many options, you just have to keep aware of expiration dates on food and proper storage temperatures. One warning on cache hiding, Someone could be Watching You.
ps. The pvc pipe is the best way to hide and protect many items, even under water, back in my scuba dive fishing days I had several tubes loaded with water, energy bars, flares, just in case of a boat accident.


----------



## PipLogan (Apr 25, 2011)

readytogo said:


> This are very well known two different things. Supply is to provided and Cache is to hide. My supplies are ready at hand easy to get put to used and barter with. My Cache is hidden and well protected from the elements and predators. Location is everything and we all know this, my house is in the city, good area ,no crime except that last week a group decided to dress like cops and rob this family; probably very aware of what was in the house, so for me I Cache(hide) my extra weapons, ammo, some money and original important papers(fire proof case).Living in the country or with plenty open space around you, you have many options, you just have to keep aware of expiration dates on food and proper storage temperatures. One warning on cache hiding, Someone could be Watching You.
> ps. The pvc pipe is the best way to hide and protect many items, even under water, back in my scuba dive fishing days I had several tubes loaded with water, energy bars, flares, just in case of a boat accident.


Thanks ready!


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Hmmm just a regular bucket and lid from Home Depot ? I forgot about option. Will you let me know how everything fared?


If you use a bucket bury it lid down

Water can't enter if the air in the bucket can't escape


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

Coastal said:


> Rather than glueing it shut so you need a saw to open it, you could put on a female thread adapter and screw in a plug. Or put a male adapter and screw on a cap. Put a touch of silicone on the threads and hand tighten it as tight as you can go. If you can't figure out how to open it with no tools in an emergency situation, I suggest that the contents in your tube might not save you anyways.


Cleanouts can be a pain to open with out silicone or any other sealant that doubles as an adhesive.

I would take my time with a fine file and clean/dress the threads on the cap. When you are done coat them up good with a soft wax. This will allow you to screw in the cap deeper (greater seal due to compression on the threads), seal the minor air pockets left between the threads, and make it possible to remove the cap with out a vice and a pipe wrench. Being underground the wax won't melt off and the air pressure should stop and water that makes it past the treads and the wax.

Now a bead of silicone on the outside might not be a bad idea for the fourth level of insurance.

But what do I know, I just fix leaks in industrial equipment for a living :sssh:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Boomy said:


> Cleanouts can be a pain to open with out silicone or any other sealant that doubles as an adhesive.
> 
> I would take my time with a fine file and clean/dress the threads on the cap. When you are done coat them up good with a soft wax. This will allow you to screw in the cap deeper (greater seal due to compression on the threads), seal the minor air pockets left between the threads, and make it possible to remove the cap with out a vice and a pipe wrench. Being underground the wax won't melt off and the air pressure should stop and water that makes it past the treads and the wax.
> 
> ...


If your not feeling like the PVC king, :scratch and want to check your work,
seems to me you could put the threaded end on as suggested, stick it in a bucket of water overnight, if that's O.K. open it back up and seal the cap end and put it the water bucket if you got no leaks you should be in pretty good shape.


----------



## josephmrtn (Sep 18, 2012)

PipLogan said:


> Thanks, I think I will try it before I commit to buying a lot of them. Just seal em up with regular plumbers glue?


How about screw on pvc end caps? No need for rocks or saws...


----------

